# Phillips tricycle



## jpabloj (Jun 3, 2017)

good morning
I have in the project to restore these two phillips tricycles, I need information about them.

Thanks

JPJ


----------



## jpabloj (Jan 24, 2018)

Now restored!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 26, 2018)

The restoration really turned out well. Thank you for sharing the before and after photos.

Dave


----------



## jpabloj (Feb 7, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> The restoration really turned out well. Thank you for sharing the before and after photos.
> 
> Dave



My pleasure
Jpabloj


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Feb 25, 2018)

1950s Phillip Magic Steed Tricycle


----------

